
The recession is killing chain restaurants. So why is P.F. Chang's thriving? - peter123
http://www.slate.com/id/2218402/?from=rss
======
SwellJoe
No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American
people. - Mencken

~~~
jamesbritt
How does that quip apply here? The folks running P.F Chang's seem smart enough
to have a formula that works.

Do you think people who like P.F. Chang's are dopey?

~~~
SwellJoe
_Do you think people who like P.F. Chang's are dopey?_

Yes. I thought that would be obvious to anyone of reasonable intelligence who
has eaten at P.F. Chang's. Simply horrible food.

~~~
menloparkbum
I want to agree with this but I've met dozens of really genius people who
_only_ like "mall food." Especially in science and engineering. The wizardly
EECS PhD who only eats out at the Cheesecake Factory was a total cliche when I
lived in Cambridge.

~~~
SwellJoe
I guess taste and intelligence are not necessarily the same thing.

~~~
jamesbritt
One is easier to measure.

